# dominant vs graft



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice review..how about out of the park? i was thinking of getting the graft but wasnt sure how it would be on the mountain...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

ha i havent ridden a non park board in atleast 5 years, but they both did fine, both were slightly detuned but you could carve when you needed to. i would ride both of these boards all over except in deep deep powder


----------

